# Lets Give It Up For Our Newest Mod



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

BLUEBOB, you lucky bastard  

hehehe j/p bro

although i wish i got the job  

but then again i would have to act civil  

inwhich i won't


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

PARTY AT BLUEBOB'S HOUSE!!!!


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

whooohooo!!!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

wow!

thanks amigos.

As President I plan to reform...

oh wait.. wrong speech... haha

it's all good man... Scott knew if there was any post whore that would be able to help Slurppie around here and watch you guys it could handle the task. Plus... i'm not a sniperboss... haha


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *PARTY AT BLUEBOB'S HOUSE!!!!  *


for me thats only a 30 minute drive...dunno about you guys though  Sounds good


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

[british accent] HEEEEY, I DIDN'T VOTE FOR YOU [/british accent]


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Imobejoas said:


> *[british accent] HEEEEY, I DIDN'T VOTE FOR YOU [/british accent] *


[brit accent]You don't VOTE for kings![/brit accent]


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> *[brit accent]You don't VOTE for kings![/brit accent]
> 
> *


Translation = My head has swollen to the size of the Hindenberg
not that head ya sickos


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> *it's all good man... Scott knew if there was any post whore that would be able to help Slurppie around here and watch you guys it could handle the task. Plus... i'm not a sniperboss... haha *


i fit all those catagory's  
although i do start most of the flame wars  
oh well yes indeed party at BlueBOB's house, i'm sure i'm relativly close.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i don't think i can make it guys..  unless u all pitch in and buy me a plane ticket to dallas


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

use ur lunch money


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *use ur lunch money  *


that was just wrong... haha

and you probably do live close... I live in Allen, but i'm all over dallas, richardson, plano, and allen...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

shoulnd't plain tickets be a lil cheaper since its labor day weekend is what i ment


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey BlueBob what happened to you and Tekmode's post count =/


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

the admins decided a few weeks back that due to all the post whoring in the car clubs sections, the post count was going to be turned off and then today, they reset the post counts to only include the posts that weren't in the car clubs sections. So out of almost 1900 posts, only a lil under 200 of mine weren't in the car clubs section. Of course, tekmode has been a mod of a few of the sentra sections for a while, so his post count is pretty high still... kinda sux, but oh well.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

guess all that work in DNE was done for nothing  

oh well at least i'm still goin strong


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *guess all that work in DNE was done for nothing
> 
> oh well at least i'm still goin strong  *


 *cough*post whore*cough JKJKJKJKJKJK


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nah, not a post whore, its a post enthusiast


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hehehe


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i wouldn't be talking, ur right up there with me


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

only behind by 195 posts!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i would be like 300 post ahead but they took them  oh well, just needa work extra harder


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

nice work man


----------

